# Dead Space 3



## Miro (16 Gennaio 2013)

In arrivo l' 8 Febbraio, la demo invece sarà disponibile da Martedì prossimo.






Spero che la EA non abbia rovinato la saga come è solita fare coi suoi titoli...vedendo alcuni video pare purtroppo che si sia passati dal survival horror del primo capitolo (fantastico, uno dei pochissimi horror validi di questa gen) all'ennesimo spara-spara.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Gennaio 2013)

Grandissima saga. L'atmosfera claustrofobica e terrificante del primo capitolo pochissimi giochi l'hanno. Il secondo, aldilà delle recensioni in cui veniva spacciato solo per un puro action, mi è piaciuto tantissimo, forse anche di più del primo. Per quanto riguarda questo terzo capitolo mi astengo dal dare giudizi; voglio aspettare di giocarlo per bene.


----------



## Miro (17 Gennaio 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Grandissima saga. L'atmosfera claustrofobica e terrificante del primo capitolo pochissimi giochi l'hanno. Il secondo, aldilà delle recensioni in cui veniva spacciato solo per un puro action, mi è piaciuto tantissimo, forse anche di più del primo. Per quanto riguarda questo terzo capitolo mi astengo dal dare giudizi; voglio aspettare di giocarlo per bene.



Il primo capitolo è un capolavoro, l'ho anche platinato (o meglio dire millato, visto ho la Xbox ) secondo me come survival horror sta poco sotto Resident Evil 2; il secondo capitolo vedrò di recuperarlo a breve, ho una tonnellata di giochi arretrati.

By the way, ho ottenuto un codice per scaricare la demo in anteprima e adesso mi fiondo a provarlo.


----------

